# Halloween 2021



## RadishRose

Halloween is on its way!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Alligatorob

My pumpkins are ripe and ready for the gradkids to pick and carve!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lara

This is a little creepy


----------



## Lara

This is a little better


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Packerjohn

I don't do Halloween as I figure we'll all be dead soon enough!  Back in the 50s and 60s it was a fun type for little kids that did "Halloween Apples" but in the last 2 decades it seems that big business has taken over.  The local Dollar Stores have their Halloween junk out on display about 2 months before this 1 day "festival".   I have enough media news about dying people so I don't need to celebrate the day of the dead.


----------



## hollydolly

In Scotland when I was a kid,  ''Halloween apples'' was called ''Dookin' for apples''...it meant getting floating apples out of the water using just your teeth, or kneeling on the back of a chair and dropping a fork from your mouth to spear them.

I wonder if kids do that today..anyone know ?


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> In Scotland when I was a kid,  ''Halloween apples'' was called ''Dookin' for apples''...it meant getting floating apples out of the water using just your teeth, or kneeling on the back of a chair and dropping a fork from your mouth to spear them.
> 
> I wonder if kids do that today..anyone know ?


My friends and I did when we were young. There were only two houses that offered "bobbing for apples" as we called it.


----------



## RadishRose

Folks maybe we could keep it to 3 pictures per day per person, instead of stomping the thread?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## officerripley




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## jujube




----------



## horseless carriage

I have a shirt for every occasion, Halloween is no exception.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SmoothSeas




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Packerjohn

hollydolly said:


> In Scotland when I was a kid,  ''Halloween apples'' was called ''Dookin' for apples''...it meant getting floating apples out of the water using just your teeth, or kneeling on the back of a chair and dropping a fork from your mouth to spear them.
> 
> I wonder if kids do that today..anyone know ?


That reminds me.  When I was a little kid in a one room country school way back in the 50s, we also did the "dookin' for apples" thing.  The teacher would bring in a washtub, fill it with water and the kids took turns trying to bite the apples without using any hands.  Yes, they got their faces pretty wet and maybe more but we all had fun.  I bet today they would call this type of thing, "Child Abuse" and the teacher would really be in trouble.  Someone might suggest that there is a strong possibility that some kid could drown and this sort of thing should never, never be allowed.  Somethings have not changed for the better.


----------



## fmdog44

Oh boy! We all get to wear masks!


----------



## Lara

A Burrito BOO !!!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Fiddle1973

Marie5656 said:


>


Marie, 
Those Disney Silly Symphonies are such fun to watch. And so creative!! Thanks for that,
Fiddle


----------



## Fyrefox

A hilarious movie, if a bit off-color at times!


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## hollydolly

Packerjohn said:


> That reminds me.  When I was a little kid in a one room country school way back in the 50s, we also did the "dookin' for apples" thing.  The teacher would bring in a washtub, fill it with water and the kids took turns trying to bite the apples without using any hands.  Yes, they got their faces pretty wet and maybe more but we all had fun.  I bet today they would call this type of thing, "Child Abuse" and the teacher would really be in trouble.  Someone might suggest that there is a strong possibility that some kid could drown and this sort of thing should never, never be allowed.  Somethings have not changed for the better.


yes that's exactly how we did it. In the big tin bath ... and yes sadly I fear you're right about the 'child abuse' or health & safety thing today... *sigh*


----------



## StarSong

Packerjohn said:


> That reminds me.  When I was a little kid in a one room country school way back in the 50s, we also did the "dookin' for apples" thing.  The teacher would bring in a washtub, fill it with water and the kids took turns trying to bite the apples without using any hands.  Yes, they got their faces pretty wet and maybe more but we all had fun.  I bet today they would call this type of thing, "Child Abuse" and the teacher would really be in trouble.  Someone might suggest that there is a strong possibility that some kid could drown and this sort of thing should never, never be allowed.  Somethings have not changed for the better.


More likely this died out because of all the swapping of spit involved.  It's no wonder measles, mumps, chicken pox and the like ripped through elementary schools back in those days...    

We called it "bobbing for apples" when I was a kid. Did it a few times but never saw the attraction TBH. Seemed like a lot of work just to get an apple. A candy bar would have gotten my attention, but an apple? Meh...


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> More likely this died out because of all the swapping of spit involved.  It's no wonder measles, mumps, chicken pox and the like ripped through elementary schools back in those days...
> 
> We called it "bobbing for apples" when I was a kid. Did it a few times but never saw the attraction TBH. Seemed like a lot of work just to get an apple. A candy bar would have gotten my attention, but an apple? Meh...


well we usually just did it with our own family... but we also had the option if we were doing it in class to line up, kneel on a hard back chair with the end of a fork between our teeth, and try and spear the apple instead by dropping it into the water.. 






...and we also used to dip Thick Scotch griddle Pancakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



..... into Black treacle then thread them with some cotton and hang them from a rope just high enough so everyone had to tiptoe to get a bite.. those who managed it got a toffee apple as a prize,..despite being covered in Black treacle in our face and hair.. 

..similar to this but with black treacle covered pancakes.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> well we usually just did it with our own family... but we also had the option if we were doing it in class to line up, kneel on a hard back chair with the end of a fork between our teeth, and try and spear the apple instead by dropping it into the water..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and we also used to dip Thick Scotch griddle Pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... into Black treacle then thread them with some cotton and hang them from a rope just high enough so everyone had to tiptoe to get a bite.. those who managed it got a toffee apple as a prize,..despite being covered in Black treacle in our face and hair..
> 
> ..similar to this but with black treacle covered pancakes.


I remember games like that at fairs and birthday parties.  My kids also experienced them.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I remember games like that at fairs and birthday parties.  My kids also experienced them.


remember Halloween is a Celtic/Pagan invention... so we Scots  had so many variations of games and trick or treats.... we always had party pieces to do...

sadly in the UK  most of that has gone now.. the kids come around the houses with their parents but rarely ever dress up, and certainly don't do any party pieces, to earn their spoils  ..they're just looking for as much sweets or money they can get for nothing....


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> remember Halloween is a Celtic/Pagan invention... so we Scots  had so many variations of games and trick or treats.... we always had party pieces to do...
> 
> sadly in the UK  most of that has gone now.. the kids come around the houses with their parents but rarely ever dress up, and certainly don't do any party pieces, to earn their spoils  ..they're just looking for as much sweets or money they can get for nothing....


Trick or treaters always dress up here.  

Last year, for the first time ever, we didn't participate in the tradition and it didn't seem to be any neighborhood activity. We're planning to give out candy this year, but we'll wear masks.


----------



## charry

We don’t celebrate here like the Americans.....
But some have fireworks , which sets the dogs off....and then the fireworks will resume right until  right after the new year, which is a pain !!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## horseless carriage

This is the dash of my wife's VW Golf car. Note the manual gear lever.
We know that across the pond most cars are automatic gear change.
We also know that the colloquial term for manual is simply: "Stick."



So I have ordered her this as a Halloween surprise
and just so that she can endorse her credentials...........


She needs the pointy hat.


----------



## RadishRose

Dia de Los Muertos


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lara




----------



## Shero

Lara said:


> View attachment 185978


Is it a ghost Lara in a chain suit?


----------



## Fyrefox

_“You may tell me I’m not wanted,
  but the joint will still be haunted.
  ‘Cause I’m the Ghost of Smokey Joe!”_


----------



## Lara

Shero said:


> Is it a ghost Lara in a chain suit?


It's an Installation Art Sculpture using thin chicken wire. I'm not sure of the artists intention but I thought it looked like a creative ghost. It appears to me to have been formed by molding the chicken wire around a live model, removing it with a seam, and then reattaching the seam without the model.

That would be an easy, fun, and cheap project as a Halloween decoration for one's front lawn!
'


----------



## StarSong

Lara said:


> It's an Installation Art Sculpture using thin chicken wire. I'm not sure of the artists intention but I thought it looked like a creative ghost. It appears to me to have been formed by molding the chicken wire around a live model, removing it with a seam, and then reattaching the seam without the model.
> 
> That would be an easy, fun, and cheap project as a Halloween decoration for one's front lawn!
> '


I'm just about finished, @Lara, thanks for the suggestion.  
Think I've pretty much nailed it! (My husband is always delighted to help with my arts and crafts projects.)


----------



## RadishRose

Fyrefox said:


> View attachment 185993
> 
> _“You may tell me I’m not wanted,
> but the joint will still be haunted.
> ‘Cause I’m the Ghost of Smokey Joe!”_


2:45


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

That's hilarious StarSong ha ha ha ha...thank you for that hardy laugh this morning 
And then there's this creature...


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Fyrefox

Eclipsed by “Thriller” and seldom seen, Michael Jackson’s 1996 _“Ghosts” _is amazing!  This is the short version…the full one runs at over a half hour, and Stephen King helped write the screenplay.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


>


I love Halloween, too!


----------



## Ruthanne

After looking at all these Halloween pictures and also other ones on the internet I fell asleep and had a nightmare.  I think I even screamed in my sleep.  In the nightmare I was at my father's house, which is the house I grew up in for many years, I was laying on the couch and suddenly the front door opened and stayed wide open and it was without the screen door.  It was a really bright day and all the light was coming in.  I was thinking I'd better shut the door when all of a sudden I could not move and there was some kind of strong force I could feel and then I could not move to get up, as if being held down, and then is when I started sort of screaming and I felt I had to look in the doorway because I new someone or something was there.  All I could see was what I guess was a the bottom half of woman with a long skirt and a shawl.  I tried to get up enough to see her face but something was holding me down.  I screamed and woke up. It was really terrifying!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> After looking at all these Halloween pictures and also other ones on the internet I fell asleep and had a nightmare.  I think I even screamed in my sleep.  In the nightmare I was at my father's house, which is the house I grew up in for many years, I was laying on the couch and suddenly the front door opened and stayed wide open and it was without the screen door.  It was a really bright day and all the light was coming in.  I was thinking I'd better shut the door when all of a sudden I could not move and there was some kind of strong force I could feel and then I could not move to get up, as if being held down, and then is when I started sort of screaming and I felt I had to look in the doorway because I new someone or something was there.  All I could see was what I guess was a the bottom half of woman with a long skirt and a shawl.  I tried to get up enough to see her face but something was holding me down.  I screamed and woke up. It was really terrifying!


Pretty scary!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Fyrefox

When Mickey had a dark side…


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Fyrefox

When Halloween costumes were creepy rather than sexy or inappropriate…


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## StarSong

Ruthanne said:


> After looking at all these Halloween pictures and also other ones on the internet I fell asleep and had a nightmare.  I think I even screamed in my sleep.  In the nightmare I was at my father's house, which is the house I grew up in for many years, I was laying on the couch and suddenly the front door opened and stayed wide open and it was without the screen door.  It was a really bright day and all the light was coming in.  I was thinking I'd better shut the door when all of a sudden I could not move and there was some kind of strong force I could feel and then I could not move to get up, as if being held down, and then is when I started sort of screaming and I felt I had to look in the doorway because I new someone or something was there.  All I could see was what I guess was a the bottom half of woman with a long skirt and a shawl.  I tried to get up enough to see her face but something was holding me down.  I screamed and woke up. It was really terrifying!


That's called nightmare or sleep paralysis.  I hate when it happens... so awful.  
https://www.verywellhealth.com/symptoms-of-sleep-paralysis-3014781


----------



## Gary O'

I'm ready


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Gary O'

I created this poster a couple decades ago

I'm rather fond of it

The little guy's expression sez a ton


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Butterfly

StarSong said:


> That's called nightmare or sleep paralysis.  I hate when it happens... so awful.
> https://www.verywellhealth.com/symptoms-of-sleep-paralysis-3014781



I've experienced that sleep paralysis thing, and it is really terrifying.


----------



## Ruthanne

StarSong said:


> That's called nightmare or sleep paralysis.  I hate when it happens... so awful.
> https://www.verywellhealth.com/symptoms-of-sleep-paralysis-3014781


@StarSong Thank you.  That describes what happened pretty well.  It was hard to scream and get any sound out but I did somewhat.  I did feel as if something was on my chest.  I've had this happen a few other times in my life that I can remember.  Probably more times than I remember, though.  It was really frightening!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lara

Good Morning! Time for breakfast...


----------



## Pam

hollydolly said:


> In Scotland when I was a kid,  ''Halloween apples'' was called ''Dookin' for apples''...it meant getting floating apples out of the water using just your teeth, or kneeling on the back of a chair and dropping a fork from your mouth to spear them.
> 
> I wonder if kids do that today..anyone know ?


My grandkids do....


----------



## Fyrefox

Faces of Michael Jackson from “_Thriller…_”


----------



## StarSong

Butterfly said:


> I've experienced that sleep paralysis thing, and it is really terrifying.





Ruthanne said:


> @StarSong Thank you.  That describes what happened pretty well.  It was hard to scream and get any sound out but I did somewhat.  I did feel as if something was on my chest.  I've had this happen a few other times in my life that I can remember.  Probably more times than I remember, though.  It was really frightening!


I'm convinced that sleep paralysis is the true culprit during stories quite credible people tell of being asleep in their beds before being abducted by aliens who put them in an conscious but paralyzed state while performing experiments or physical examinations.  Then they're instantly "returned" to their beds when they paralysis state has been broken.        

The paralysis is so distressing.  You try mightily to break free from it, knowing instinctively that if you could just move or scream you'd release yourself  from that state.  The dreams are intensely vivid, but on some level you're partly conscious and therefore aware of the paralysis.  

A good Halloween topic - so scary.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Becky1951




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Becky1951

OMG creepy nails!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lara




----------



## Fyrefox

More Michael Jackson from 1996’s “_Ghosts…_”


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Shero




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## oldiebutgoody

It wouldn't be Halloween without our pal Dracula:


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldiebutgoody

Vampira loves you:


----------



## Lara




----------



## oldiebutgoody

Frankie is in the house:


----------



## terry123

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 185454


Me too!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldiebutgoody

Wolf Man joins the party:


----------



## RadishRose

oldiebutgoody said:


> Wolf Man joins the party:


Oh finally, my darling has arrived!
aaaah-OOoo


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> Oh finally, my darling has arrived!
> aaaah-OOoo


My kind of guy!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara

Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## Fyrefox

Then there’s my favorite bio-exorcist, _*Beetlejuice!

*_


----------



## StarSong

Fyrefox said:


> Then there’s my favorite bio-exorcist, _*Beetlejuice!
> 
> View attachment 187125*_


Great movie - I'm going to have to watch that this Halloween season!


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Elvira Mistress of the Dark joins in on the fun:


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Great movie - I'm going to have to watch that this Halloween season!


Agree! 
best scene....


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Headless Horseman of Sleepy Hollow:


----------



## Lara

Halloween Fashion


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Becky1951




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Fyrefox

I do so like a _Deadtime Story, _Boils and Ghouls!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Recipe Fail...

Pic #1...the way the recipe is suppose to look
Pic #2...the way it turned out when someone tried it


----------



## StarSong

Lara said:


> Recipe Fail...
> 
> Pic #1...the way the recipe is suppose to look
> Pic #2...the way it turned out when someone tried it
> 
> View attachment 187523


LOL - This picture explains why I abandoned Pinterest pretty quickly.


----------



## Lara




----------



## StarSong

Lara said:


> View attachment 187529


And this explains why I don't wear "fascinator" hats.


----------



## squatting dog

Just in case you're wondering.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Am I the only one left in the world who's annoyed that Hallowe'en (as in All _Hallows_ Eve, now known as All Saints Day) is now pronounced _Hollow_een? I realize that language changes and words morph into something else, but _Hollow_een?


----------



## StarSong

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Am I the only one left in the world who's annoyed that Hallowe'en (as in All _Hallows_ Eve, now known as All Saints Day) is now pronounced _Hollow_een? I realize that language changes and words morph into something else, but _Hollow_een?


As opposed to HAlloween?  I never even noticed.  With all the various regional accents in the US, not to mention other English speaking countries, my feathers don't get ruffled over different pronunciations of a vowel.  

TBH I'm thrilled when I can watch British and Aussie TV or movies without needing subtitles...


----------



## RadishRose

GeorgiaXplant said:


> now known as All Saints Day)


That's the day after Halloween (which is the eve.)
The day after Halloween was always known as All Saints Day.

_All Saints' Day, also known as All Hallows' Day, Hallowmas, the Feast of All Saints, or Solemnity of All Saints, is a Christian solemnity celebrated in honour of all the saints, known and unknown._

No, I don't care how it's pronounced.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 187572


She was magnificent!


----------



## RadishRose

@Lara thanks for the reminder!


----------



## oldpop

Ruthanne said:


> Ruthanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 187572
> 
> 
> 
> That pic still freaks me out.
Click to expand...


----------



## oldpop




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> She was magnificent!


Yes she was!  Loved her!


----------



## Daytona Al

hollydolly said:


> In Scotland when I was a kid,  ''Halloween apples'' was called ''Dookin' for apples''...it meant getting floating apples out of the water using just your teeth, or kneeling on the back of a chair and dropping a fork from your mouth to spear them.
> 
> I wonder if kids do that today..anyone know ?


In the southern US we called it dunking for apples. Hope that you are well well and happy Hollydolly,


----------



## Daytona Al

RadishRose said:


> Halloween is on its way!


I"m so glad that you posted these. The time between Halloween and Christmas has always been my favorite time of year. This year, however, surgery and depression have got me down. Maybe your pictures will help me to pull-out and get in the Halloween spirit.


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## RadishRose

Daytona Al said:


> I"m so glad that you posted these. The time between Halloween and Christmas has always been my favorite time of year. This year, however, surgery and depression have got me down. Maybe your pictures will help me to pull-out and get in the Halloween spirit.


Lots of spirits around here for you Al.
Just hope we don't scare the heck out of you!
Get well.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lara

BOO


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

​


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## StarSong

Oooh... Love the dress, @RadishRose!


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Gardenlover

StarSong said:


> I'm just about finished, @Lara, thanks for the suggestion.
> Think I've pretty much nailed it! (My husband is always delighted to help with my arts and crafts projects.)
> 
> View attachment 186011


Reminds me of my cable management days in the data center.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Halloween Kitty:


----------



## Murrmurr

About 100 years ago.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Murrmurr




----------



## oldiebutgoody

Beware!  It's *Ghost Town!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose

My friend and I are going as tables


----------



## SmoothSeas




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## timoc

Lara said:


> BOO
> View attachment 187775


"Hello, Darling, you may be _*free*_ to travel all over the place on the 'world wide web', but in this web, you are all mine."


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## timoc

RadishRose said:


> ​


"D'ya know  what Rose, these lights come in _'handy' _when there is a power cut."


----------



## timoc

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 188092


"Gulp, I just sheet myself!"


----------



## oldiebutgoody

_*Happy Halloween my little Pretty ...





*_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldiebutgoody

_The stair demon is also a "stare" demon._


----------



## Gary O'

Do we even need Halloween this year?
I've been wearing a mask and eating candy for about 14 months now


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara




----------



## Feelslikefar

Where we live, our side of the road doesn't have a sidewalk but the other side of the road has one.
Parents and kids mostly stay on the sidewalk, rightly so, which means we get few takers for treats.

Myself, I always make sure there are plenty of treats for the 'Great Pumpkin', as his taste in treats 
is amazingly just like mine!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## StarSong

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 188540


Ironic thing - he's a really nice human being.


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

StarSong said:


> Ironic thing - he's a really nice human being.


I know--he's a sweetheart!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## StarSong

A quick interruption in this great thread because I want to heap praise on the remarkably creative, witty and artistic abilities shown by so many fellow humans.  

Thanks also to @RadishRose for starting the thread and to the SF-ers who've been ferreting out these images and sharing them here!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tom 86

Bonnie said:


>


Now this one I can not unsee it in my mind.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## oldpop

Wow in hind sight I think I will remove the previous image. .........


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/1141029255560826273/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

Yikes, I posted past the limit.  Sorry.  I'm so use to posting too many posts.


----------



## Shero

PamfromTx said:


> Yikes, I posted past the limit.  Sorry.  I'm so use to posting too many posts.


Okay by me


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

This appeared on the fashion runway but would make 
an intriguing Halloween costume......don't 'cha think?


----------



## StarSong

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 188943


I was never THAT desperate for candy!  Eek!


----------



## StarSong

Lara said:


> This appeared on the fashion runway but would make
> an intriguing Halloween costume......don't 'cha think?
> View attachment 188982View attachment 188984


Good grief, can you say anorexia?  Quick, someone give that girl a sandwich...


----------



## RadishRose

​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MickaC




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara

Yikes!
I have this very same Beethoven in Alabaster (like creamy marble with caramel tone swirls). But his face is slightly more pleasant...slightly. 
It was my grandfather's. Antique. This looks to be more of a reproduction.

Beethoven Still Life is a photograph by Tom Mc Nemar


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara




----------



## dobielvr

PamfromTx said:


> Yikes, I posted past the limit.  Sorry.  I'm so use to posting too many posts.


Huh?  There's a limit?


----------



## dobielvr

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 189311​


Omgosh...when I first saw this I thought it was Gary O'......


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


> Folks maybe we could keep it to 3 pictures per day per person, instead of stomping the thread?


@dobielvr


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## fmdog44

Better stock up on the candy as it might be the only food you'll have this winter!


----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 189376


I like the Ouija Board doormat!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Becky1951




----------



## oldpop




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

Trivia.


----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara

Bride of Frankenstein...Candy Jar


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Paco Dennis

The Unborn ( odd no pictures of costumes just art )






The Undead/Zoombie









I like this one.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## feywon

Fyrefox said:


> View attachment 185775
> 
> A hilarious movie, if a bit off-color at times!


Most 'Madea' movies are!  While a real life Madea might keep social media censors hopping, the character is great fun to watch, always brings some good belly laughs.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Becky1951




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## Abby_NW




----------



## Becky1951




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

*This is not funny !!!!!!!!!  My mom dressed me.*


----------



## squatting dog

Abby_NW said:


>


----------



## Aunt Bea

It’s almost here!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


>


That is beyond weird!


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lara

@Paco Dennis ,your post #329 was unbelievable!! 
This costume pales in comparison...


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/368450813264574614/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## oldiebutgoody

Halloween Kitty!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 190586​


So stinkin' cute.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Don M.

I'm waiting for the week or two After Halloween....when the stores sell their excess candy at a discount.  We haven't had any kids stop by for the last 2 or 3 years....all the kids in our immediate area have grown up....the school bus no longer comes through here.  But, I like to "splurge" on some candy....when the price comes down.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## mrstime

This image from 2017 represents a post-Halloween tradition in Nanaimo of discarding pumpkins along Jingle Pot Rd., in particular surrounding the East Wellington Fire Hall. (Sharon & Darrel Voss)
By NanaimoNewsNOW Staff
LIGHT IT UP
Nanaimo’s ‘Shady Mile’ pumpkin display lights up Jingle Pot area​Nov 1, 2020 | 11:44 AM
NANAIMO — It might look a little different than in years past, but the annual Shady Mile pumpkin display still draws a crowd.
Coleen Budd, who has lived in the area since 2004, said the tradition has changed and dwindled a little over the years given growth and development along Jingle Pot Rd.
“When the fire hall wasn’t there, people used to put pumpkins all along the whole road, a whole mile of pumpkins and a man used to come at night and light them all.”
Now a majority of pumpkins find a home at the East Wellington Fire Hall, with other pockets dotted along Jingle Pot Rd.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

mrstime said:


> This image from 2017 represents a post-Halloween tradition in Nanaimo of discarding pumpkins along Jingle Pot Rd., in particular surrounding the East Wellington Fire Hall. (Sharon & Darrel Voss)
> By NanaimoNewsNOW Staff
> LIGHT IT UP
> Nanaimo’s ‘Shady Mile’ pumpkin display lights up Jingle Pot area​Nov 1, 2020 | 11:44 AM
> NANAIMO — It might look a little different than in years past, but the annual Shady Mile pumpkin display still draws a crowd.
> Coleen Budd, who has lived in the area since 2004, said the tradition has changed and dwindled a little over the years given growth and development along Jingle Pot Rd.
> “When the fire hall wasn’t there, people used to put pumpkins all along the whole road, a whole mile of pumpkins and a man used to come at night and light them all.”
> Now a majority of pumpkins find a home at the East Wellington Fire Hall, with other pockets dotted along Jingle Pot Rd.


I wish I lived on a road called Jingle Pot!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mrstime

RadishRose said:


> I wish I lived on a road called Jingle Pot!


We lived in Nanaimo for a couple of years, and enjoyed driving down Jingle Pot road on Halloween night, because the pumpkins were all light up. Apparently they don't do that any more.


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 190576


LOL, that's how your eyes react after eating jalapenos!


----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 190692


I love the colors!!!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lara




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## Lara




----------



## David777

Today October 30 Halloween Eve is  National *CANDY* *Corn* *Day*!

https://nationaldaycalendar.com/national-candy-corn-day-october-30/

I still have a couple of bags of candy corn left from last fall that I tend to buy dirt cheap during days following Halloween when retailers dump excesses. I liked it as a kid and as someone that does not have an issue gaining weight eating sugar still enjoy it. I grew up in Sacramento suburbs during an era when it full of young families and Halloween was a huge much enjoyed event. 

For most, today is a preparation day before their Halloween fun. And of course for working people their weekly reward, Saturday.  But for this senior it is also my special annual birthday!  Grace Slick and Henry Winkler also share this annual birth date.  Later this morning with a small Ziplock bag in my pocket with some of those colorful acorns, I plan to drive the 55 miles north to the touristy north shore of San Francisco and spend the day walking about on its dense hilly urban streets that are always full of people with mp3 player and a wee bit of urban street dancing.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## WheatenLover

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 191844


I bet it's a lot more comfortable. Can you imagine sitting on a stick just to be able to fly? I can't. There's a reason girls' bikes are different.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Shero

Happy Halloween


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose

GAlady said:


> View attachment 192235


******** screaming here*********


----------



## debodun

It was a very quiet Halloween in my neighborhood. I saw some trick-or-treaters, but they were out early, even before it got dark.


----------

